

Google Code Jam 2015 has begun - johtso
https://code.google.com/codejam/contest/6224486/dashboard

======
imaginenore
I'm stuck on the pancake problem. I can't find the error in my output.

Input:
[http://paste.ofcode.org/VQvSyq2bF8SCxxRu2uSjgu](http://paste.ofcode.org/VQvSyq2bF8SCxxRu2uSjgu)

Output:
[http://paste.ofcode.org/LKpMbPCd4S7wGfDRzugg6n](http://paste.ofcode.org/LKpMbPCd4S7wGfDRzugg6n)

Can anybody please run it through your solution and tell me where my output is
wrong?

~~~
bavetta
I am getting exactly the same output as you for that input and I also am
having trouble finding an error.

~~~
imaginenore
I really hope it's not some formatting bullshit like a newline at the end.

EDIT:

I just tried again without a blank line at the end, and still got INCORRECT.

Second attempt data:

Input:
[http://paste.ofcode.org/jCNBZw6vPJT7ryZA4GUziM](http://paste.ofcode.org/jCNBZw6vPJT7ryZA4GUziM)

My incorrect output:
[http://paste.ofcode.org/eNx74e35rqF54Uvm5bRa8K](http://paste.ofcode.org/eNx74e35rqF54Uvm5bRa8K)

~~~
okuli
Ran both your inputs and get exactly the same results, also can't figure out
where's the error. Apparently there's some edge case when you should use
different strategy than splitting it in 2 equal piles.

~~~
imaginenore
Finally solved it. Apparently splitting in half isn't always the optimal step,
sometimes you have to move a different amount.

Example:

9 3 3

6 3 3 3

3 3 3 3 3

2 2 2 2 2

1 1 1 1 1

